# Forum Argomenti di discussione Diritto Societario  La miglior soluzione per avvio attività di dropshipping

## brandnewlife

Vorrei avviare un'attività di dropshipping nel settore abbigliamento, online, essendo nuovo nel settore ho bisogno di cercare da zero fornitori, i quali, naturalmente, richiedono partita iva o visura camerale per inviare i propri campionari o riservare l'accesso ai loro listini.
Conoscere le possibilità e i costi di fornitura è per me indispensabile al fine di elaborare il mio piano di progetto. 
Quindi chiedo, 
Quale forma giuridica mi conviene avviare al fine di avere i minori costi? 
Ditta individuale o SSRL? Quali sono i costi di apertura/mantenimento in vita/chiusura delle due forme? 
Grazie

----------


## paolab

ti consiglio la SRLS... costi di gestione bassi... Purtroppo ci sarà da pagare la contribuzione INPS commercianti che ammonta a quasi 4.000 euro/anno. Già pensi alle spese di cessazione...? :-)

----------


## brandnewlife

1) Se invece partissi come ditta individuale a regime forfettario non avrei costi di gestione ancora più bassi? Potrei cambiare in futuro verso una SRLS? Potrei incorrere in ulteriori costi inutili? 
2) Ho trovato questa tabella: http://www.ansap.it/datidb/userfiles...societarie.pdf
Dalla SRL per ottenere i costi della SRLS devo rimuovere Spese Notarili e Diritti camerali Iscrizione Registro delle Imprese, mentre tutte le altre spese rimangono uguali?
Mentre per il Regime forfettario di ditta individuale valgono i medesimi costi?   

> Già pensi alle spese di cessazione...? :-)

  Solo in ottica di eventuale cambio di forma in futuro. 
Grazie 1000.

----------


## paolab

si, il problema è che passare in futuro da ditta individuale a società ti metterebbe in difficoltà, nel senso delle spese da affrontare. meglio partire da subito con SRLS. Ma dato che stai ragionando di avviare questa attività... hai fatto due conti? Ti può rendere? Hai fatto previsioni? Ne vale la pena?

----------


## brandnewlife

Proprio in quest'ottica ho bisogno di farmi una tabella sui costi di 1) avviamento 2) gestione di una P. IVA 
Come detto ho bisogno di cercare da zero fornitori, i quali necessariamente richiedono una visura o p.iva. Parto in dropshipping proprio per azzerare i costi di avviamento, ma non escludo in un futuro l'evoluzione anche in un negozio fisico. Senza accedere ai listini fornitori non posso farmi un piano. Per questo devo come prima cosa aprire una posizione.  
Non pensando di superare per iniziare un lordo di 50.000/anno ecco che ho pensato al forfettario, eliminandomi l'incombenza dell'iva e il calcolo dei costi aziendali, oltre a sfruttare i primi 5 anni al 5%. Anche il costo del commercialista dovrebbe essere minore di una gestione seppur semplificata di una SRLS, no?  _.) In quest'ottica l'unico costo fisso importante sarebbero i 4000 di contribuzione INPS? O ci sarebbero altri costi da affrontare?_ 
Se poi la cosa non dovesse prendere piede avrei comunque limitato al minimo i costi (4000 euro di contributi + qualche centinaio di avviamento societario?), e chiuderei la posizione.  _.) C'è da considerare che il regime forfettario lo manterrei solo nella prima fase di dropshipping, dove non avrei mai beni strumentali o altro da passare alla eventuale seguente SRLS, quindi potrei cessare la prima p.iva e aprire una nuova SRLS come attività del tutto nuova. In questo caso non dovrei avere problemi?_ 
Grazie.

----------


## brandnewlife

> ti consiglio la SRLS... costi di gestione bassi... Purtroppo ci sarà da pagare la contribuzione INPS commercianti che ammonta a quasi 4.000 euro/anno. Già pensi alle spese di cessazione...? :-)

  
Alcuni dubbi in merito:  
1) Se aderisco al regime forfettario per l'attività X e percepisco personalmente anche un reddito extra (affitto di una locazione) indipendente dall'attività, questo reddito extra si aggiunge al reddito lordo dell'attività? Se si, viene tassato secondo l'aliquota del forfettario (5 o 15) o secondo le aliquote di locazione?
Se nell'anno invece non ho redditi da impresa, ma solo altri redditi come ad esempio reddito da locazioni immobiliari, posso detrarre i 4000 di contribuzione INPS da questo tipo di reddito? 
2) Avviando un dropshipping (quindi essendo solo un intermediario e non avendo mai possesso fisico del prodotto venduto) devo necessariamente iscrivermi come commerciante e quindi versare la pesante contribuzione INPS? Oppure posso inquadrarmi come altra forma lavorativa e pagare contributi senza lo scalino minimo proprio dei commercianti?  
Grazie

----------


## brandnewlife

> ti consiglio la SRLS... costi di gestione bassi... Purtroppo ci sarà da pagare la contribuzione INPS commercianti che ammonta a quasi 4.000 euro/anno. Già pensi alle spese di cessazione...? :-)

  Il regime forfettario è applicabile solo ed esclusivamente a Ditta Individuale o anche ad altre forme societarie (SRLS ad esempio)?
Il forfettario prevede anche una riduzione dei contributi minimi INPS da versare? 
Grazie

----------

